# Can't Play Online in Unreal Tournament 3



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm having trouble with Unreal Tournament 3. For some reason, whenever I try to go and join an online server, it gives me this sound and doesn't even make any attempt to connect. Its starting to get very annoying, as this is the whole reason I bought UT3.

When I made an account, it asked me for my email. Is there some sort of confirmation thing, because I haven't gotten one? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Lots of ppl are having problems playing online! It may be the reason there are so few there. Apparently there is also some bug regarding the amount of servers visible unless you go through the control panel.
I think the latest beta patch is 1.03 ...an official patch is expected soon.

Try here http://utforums.epicgames.com/forumdisplay.php?f=342

Only reason I point you there is I haven't got the game...yet...soon

Maybe someone else with it can give you better insight.

Also make sure your firewall/router is set properly (I know you have probably done this but just incase).

This is a link for ppl have connection problems http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=586108 there are 28 pages...eek


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Well yeah, but its not the fact that I can't see any servers. Its when I try to join a server (there may be 14/32 people there) and it won't do anything but give me a sound. The same sound as in Gears of War when you get booted, a connection fails or somebody quits a co-op game.

Its also not really a connection issue, its more of a "not attempting to make a connection" issue. It literally makes no attempt to even connect. No screen switching, no connection status... Nothing.

Oh well, thanks for the links, though I've already made a few posts there about the issue, and so far, no one has answered.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you try the beta patch?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

1.01? Yeah. That didn't do anything either. I'm reinstalling right now. Gonna' see if that helps.

I tried calling Midway Tech Support, but apparently, if they don't have any free agents, it tells you to leave your name, number, and email so they can get back to you... Well screw that. 

Anyway, I just hope this is figured out soon... I have enough respect for Epic to not hold it against them.

EDIT: Just reinstalled and NOTHING. Jesus... I really hate issues like this.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Because its already out, and it suppose to have some bugs, but hopefully it'll be fixed.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Full patch is out:

http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/11532/Unreal+Tournament+3+Patch+1.1

I'm still on the demo and that thing where nothing happens at all raised it's head a few times

You have all the appropriate ports open and port forwarding set up?

Hope the proper patch works for you.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh the connection problems shud be fixed with this patch...although iv been connected fine b4 the patch


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow... This is totally weird. It works now, even though I haven't installed anything. Like, it wouldn't work at all (double clicking, clicking "Join Server") and it worked fine when I pressed Enter (keyboard). Now it works by double clicking and whatnot... 

Thats just strange if you ask me.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

maybe ur computer was having a hissy fit on that perticular day


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Eh, I doubt it... It doesn't seem like anything would be happening to it. I did reformat, but it continued to do it until I hit the Enter button... 

Whatever, it works. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

aye..if its working now, i guess its good...tis a bit frustrating not knowing the cause tho huh?


----------



## Zeus.:God (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah... Definitely.


----------

